# Is this a Ikeda Stamp?



## da_mich* (Dec 31, 2022)

Hello, 
i bought a Buffalo Horn Usuba for 50$ in Japan. I can´t read the part near the handle. Maybe it´s the Craftsman Stamp. I looks similar to Ikeda (池田). Maybe anybody knows it? Thanks for help


----------



## Lurkernomore (Dec 31, 2022)

That’s the previous owner‘s name, Iwata I think. The maker stamp would be on the back.


----------



## da_mich* (Dec 31, 2022)

Ah thank you very much


----------

